# 034 Motorsport/Exhaust



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

I finally found a 95 S6 that I squeezed the trigger on. Pics to come. Just wanted to know if anyone is running 034's exhaust? Every thing I read say go Stromung. Where can I find strut tower braces and a rear sway bar kit?


_Modified by URSledgehammer at 11:48 AM 1-1-2009_


----------



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: 034 Motorsport/Exhaust (URSledgehammer)*

No one running this exhaust? Maybe I will be the first?


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: 034 Motorsport/Exhaust (URSledgehammer)*

http://www.audizine.com/forum/...53050


----------



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: 034 Motorsport/Exhaust (yodasfro)*

Ordered mine today. Turbo back, with high flow cat, and dual tip muffler. I let you know my impressions. 
In the end I went this route on price. The newest Gen Stromung was close to $1700 from them directly, Tap1 had it for $1575. So I am saving nearly $200 going 034. Huge plus its all V-band connections. 
This is part of my maintenance since the exhaust was bad, and I still have some other things to sort. 
Eric


----------



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: 034 Motorsport/Exhaust (URSledgehammer)*

I received the 034 3 inch exhaust turbo back in just 2 weeks. Outstanding, from Cali to the Dirt in JERZ along with construction of the pipes. Cheap shipping too. 
The exhaust looks good. It is loud as of day one. You loose the cross-member under the car and at the rear the exhaust hangs a little low. The muffler tips are a little oversized for my liking but does look correct. The V-band construction is rock solid, the welds are perfect. 
The sound is good, at idle and cruise 7.5 out of 10, at WOT 10 of 10. There is a constant drone at most speeds, which if I did it again I would buy the second muffler (eventually I will). Compared to the Stromung of the RS2'd URS4 I drove I like the more aggressive sound of 034, but the daily life I would choose a second muffler or Stromung. 
+'s- V-band constructing, a free'r flowing set up in appearance (less bends), a Nasty (good) sound at WOT, Price ($400 cheaper,$200 w/second muffler including shipping), availability, huge discount when buying turbo back, 034's customer service (Laszlo).
-'s- No hardware ie... gaskets and new bolts (available at an additional 
cost), slight drone, hangs slightly low at the rear section, you loose the crossmember under the car, I wish there was a 2.5 inch system,
After one day I would say I would buy this exhaust again. The second muffler IMO is a must (recurring theme huh?). I was on a very tight budget when buying this and could not wait for the extra cash (inspection due) In the coming days I imagine it will quiet down a bit and I will keep an update. If you are in the market for a full exhaust I say go for 034. I am a happy buyer. Get all the options and enjoy, order the gaskets from them Audi wants blood and gold for the pair. 
So through no fault of 034 UPS ended up bending the lip of one of the tips. I think I can tap it out though. 
Eric


_Modified by URSledgehammer at 7:25 PM 2-14-2009_


----------



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: 034 Motorsport/Exhaust (URSledgehammer)*

I since now have a nearly 1000 miles on the exhaust, and it has quieted down a bit. Still on the loud side but just barely. It is still a little boomy inside the cabin when the windows are up. It does not however interfere with a phone call or the radio. 
This has really been a good purchase for me. I would strongly recommend it to anyone who is in the market.


----------



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: 034 Motorsport/Exhaust (URSledgehammer)*

Ordered this little guy on Ebay. Hopefully this cures the drone.








Eric


----------



## Tnewc27 (Apr 5, 2005)

There Really should be a bit more action on this forum than there is. I truly like this format better than the old audiworld / Quattro (KAWF)


----------



## Tnewc27 (Apr 5, 2005)

*exhaust question.*

Did you replace your turbo when you replaced your exhaust, or did you just place on a Turbo back?







I have been debating if i should upgrade the turbo.


----------



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: exhaust question. (Tnewc27)*

Turbo back you save $500 on the pipe when bought together.


----------

